# Information Elements and Music



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

How come a thread like this doesn't exist already? Or does it?

The idea is to post examples of music videos, indicating an IE that applies to the lyrics, singer, composition, vibe or anything else that is relevant, so we can have a discussion on manifestation of different information elements.

I'll start with The Cranberries, that I think is an epitome of Fi on its "preachy" side, with Dolores O'Riordan being Fi base type (ESI, I think). It's interesting that straightforward references to emotions felt are virtually non-existent in their lyrics, and the focus is on descriptions of relationships going on between people and the rightness/wrongness of their actions.





"Promises" (Lyrics)
* *




You'd better believe I'm coming
You'd better believe what I say
You'd better hold on to your promises
Because you bet you'll get what you deserve.

She's going to leave him over
She's going take her love away
So much for your eternal vows, well
It does not matter anyway.

Why can't you stay
Here a while
Stay here awhile
Stay with me.

Oh oh oh oh oh oh
All the promises we made
Promises we made
All the meaningless and empty words I broke
Broke broooke

Oh oh oh oh oh
All the promises we broke
Promises we broke
All the meaningless and empty words I spoke
Spoke spooooke

What of all the things that you taught me
What of all the things that you'd say
What of all your prophetic preaching
You're just throwing it all away

Maybe we should burn the house down
Have ourselves another fight
Leave the cobwebs in the closet
'Cause tearing them out is just not right

Why can't you stay
Here awhile
Stay here awhile
Stay with me

Oh oh oh oh oh
All the promises we made
Promises we made
All the meaningless and empty words I prayed
Prayed praaaayed

Oh oh oh oh oh
All the promises we broke
Promises we broke
All the meaningless and empty words I spoke
Spoke Spooooke

Oh oh oh oh oh
All the promises we made
Promises we made
All the meaningless and empty words I prayed
Prayed praaaayed

Oh oh oh oh oh
All the promises we broke
Promises we broke
All the meaningless and empty words I spoke
Spoke Spooooke

Oh hey oh hey oh hey ...






"Salvation" (Lyrics)
* *




To all those people doin' lines, 
Don't do it, don't do it. 
Inject your soul with liberty, 
It's free, it's free. 

To all the kids with heroin eyes, 
Don't do it, don't do it. 
Because it's not not what it seems, 
No no it's not not what it seems. 

Salvation, salvation, salvation is free. 
Salvation, salvation, salvation is free. 

Ah, ah, ah, ah 

To all the parents with sleepless nights, 
Sleepless nights. 
Tie your kids home to their beds, 
Clean their heads. 

To all the kids with heroin eyes, 
Don't do it, don't do it. 
Because it's not not what it seems, 
No no it's not not what it seems. 

Salvation, salvation, salvation is free. 
Salvation, salvation, salvation is free. 

Salvation, salvation, salvation is free. 
Salvation, salvation, salvation is free. 

Ah, ah, ah, ah


This can be contrasted with Evanescence's songs that have an Fe focus, and pay most attention exactly to deliberate communication of emotional states felt.





"Going Under" (Lyrics)
* *




Now I will tell you what I've done for you -
50 thousand tears I've cried.
Screaming, deceiving and bleeding for you -
And you still won't hear me (going under)
Don't want your hand this time - I'll save myself.
Maybe I'll wake up for once (wake up for once)
Not tormented daily defeated by you
Just when I thought I'd reached the bottom

I'm dying again

I'm going under (going under)
Drowning in you (drowning in you)
I'm falling forever (falling forever)
I've got to break through
I'm going under

Blurring and stirring the truth and the lies.
(So I don't know what's real)
So I don't know what's real and what's not (don't know what's real and what's not)
Always confusing the thoughts in my head
So I can't trust myself anymore

I'm dying again

I'm going under (going under)
Drowning in you (drowning in you)
I'm falling forever (falling forever)
I've got to break through

I...

So go on and scream
Scream at me I'm so far away (so far away)
I won't be broken again (again)
I've got to breathe - I can't keep going under

I'm dying again

I'm going under (going under)
Drowning in you (drowning in you)
I'm falling forever (falling forever)
I've got to break through

I'm going under (going under)
I'm going under (drowning in you)
I'm going under


----------



## ShuttleRun (Jan 5, 2017)

I've read something interesting about how music relates to Dynamic/Static types, and how that helps in typing music.

Dynamic music tend to go more up and down, the mood and energy of the music goes up and down quickly like in waves. While Static music tend to be more calmer and keep the same energy throughout the whole song. Static music has the effect of calming you down. This seems to make sense in how the Dynamic types and Static types perceive the world. Static types are more rigid and stable, and Dynamic types are more fluid and constantly changing.

I don't usually listen to Static music, but perhaps these are good examples of Static music:

Britney Spears, SEE:






Madonna, SLE:






Even though there is a focus on Fe (express yourself, don't repress yourself), the song is very calm and stable.


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

This is Ni:


----------



## Siri (Aug 1, 2015)

The rhythm patterns in this song are a mix of Ti and Ni, plus the lyrics follow Fibonacci sequence.


----------



## ShuttleRun (Jan 5, 2017)

I would assume that Ni tend towards music that purposefully make you feel discomfort, such as harsh noises, distortions and sounds (or makes you feel disquieting emotions), while Si music is probably more pleasant to the senses.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I associate jam out music with Ne and Si. like The Dead and Phish. Fuckin guys just jam out for hours. lol. 

Chuck Berry is Se. Se gets out of its own way. It is a short pop song. 







Tool is Ni. 

Guns and Roses are fuckin Se. Slash is Se incarnate. 






more Se valuing:







Se valuing is generally grittier and higher energy


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Actually what Tool is more precisely is DA cognition. Struggle of opposites.


The essential distinguishing feature of the Dialectical style, is a view of the universe as a unified struggle of opposites. In speech it often uses syntactic constructions "if-then-else", the predictive branches of a developing process. Within limits, the Dialectic strives to find an intermediate point of dynamic equilibrium between contrasting extremes. Dialectical cognition is born from the colliding flow and counterflow of thought, the consciousness and unconsciousness. Thinkers of this style are characterized by an express inclination towards the synthesis of opposites, the removal of contradictions, which they so keenly perceive.








I know the pieces fit cuz I watched them fall away
Mildewed and smoldering. Fundamental differing.
Pure intention juxtaposed will set two lovers souls in motion
Disintegrating as it goes testing our communication
The light that fueled our fire then has burned a hole between us so
We cannot see to reach an end crippling our communication.
I know the pieces fit cuz I watched them tumble down
No fault, none to blame it doesn't mean I don't desire to
Point the finger, blame the other, watch the temple topple over.
To bring the pieces back together, rediscover communication
The poetry that comes from the squaring off between,
And the circling is worth it.
Finding beauty in the dissonance.


----------



## VagrantFarce (Jul 31, 2015)

Alpha Ti paired with Ne: - the attitude is to be esoteric and shake things up in a comfortable, uplifting way.






Beta Ti paired with Se: - Ni makes it more "serious" & Se more aggressive, very discordant, but there's still a sense of irreverence to it.






Gamma Fi paired with Ni: - often comes across as deeply meaningful and heartfelt, sort of dreamlike and difficult to express






Delta Fi paired with Si: - instead of serious, it comes across as more reassuring and content, but still heartfelt


----------



## FoggyEyes (Jan 14, 2017)

Ni with Fi or just sx :






Since, I was young, I knew I'd find you
But our love, was a song, sung by a dying swan
And in the night, you hear me calling
You hear me calling
And in your dreams, you see me falling, falling

Breathe in the light
I'll stay here in the shadow, oh
Waiting for a sign, as the tide grows
Higher and higher and higher

And when the nights are long
All those stars recall, your goodbye, your goodbye

And in the night, you'll hear me calling
You'll hear me calling
And in your dreams, you'll see us falling, falling
And in the night, you'll hear me calling
You'll hear me calling
And in your dreams, you'll see us falling, falling

Breathe in the light and say goodbye
Breathe in the light and say goodbye

Pure Ni:


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I'm curious about this one - I have a feeling it might be Ni, but I'm not too sure beyond that!





Lyrics:

* *




*"Darkangel"*

I'd only come here seeking peace
I'd only come here seeking me
It seems I came to leave

In your dream you see me clear
I have no restraint, no fear
Powerless I watched from faces I'd assumed
My purpose set, my will defined
Caress the air, embrace the skies
Escape the sorrow and restraint of mortal cities

Give me time I will be clear, given time you'll understand
What posseses me to right what you have suffered
I'm in this mood because of scorn, I'm in a mood for total war
To the darkened skies once more and ever onward

So many years I stood among
The thoughts and tears of those I served
Among my own I was alone through my own doing
All the years I walked unknown behind the faces I assumed
Powerless to clear your minds of what you'd suffered
They fall again
They fall again

Give me time I will be clear, given time you'll understand
What posseses me to right what you have suffered
I'm in this mood because of scorn, I'm in a mood for total war
To the darkened skies once more and ever onward
There is no faith in which to hide, even truth is filled with lies
Doubting angels fall to walk among the living
I'm in this mood because of scorn, I'm in a mood for total war
To the darkened skies once more and ever onward

I'd only come here seeking peace
I'd only come here seeking me
It seems I came to leave


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

owlet said:


> I'm curious about this one - I have a feeling it might be Ni, but I'm not too sure beyond that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my JAM. I dig the hell out of this sng. So much so, I just went and downloaded it. It reminds me of Depeche Mode in tone.

EDIT: Change that. I dig the hell out of the group. THIS ONE OMG:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

A lot of my favorite bands/musicians are Ni:







* *




As an outcast I paced defeat
Seeking comfort in this painful retreat 
Made an oracle against my will 
Word spread of miraculous skills

Premonitions call my name
I once doubted them all when they came
Now I embrace it and I'll never be the same

Transfixed in the desert sands
Take a look at my once empty hand
See the rose that appears so real
Just like the one you saw in your dreams

Those who call me avatar
Know not what they're looking for 
They just feed their flames with miracles 
Just so you know
If you bathe within my light
You diminish your own might
The illusionist in everyone

As an outcast I faced defeat
Seeking comfort in this painful retreat 
Made an oracle against my will 
Word spread of miraculous skills

Premonitions call my name
I once doubted them all when they came
Now I embrace it and I'll never be the same

Those who call me avatar
Know not what they're looking for 
They just feed their flames with miracles
Just so you know
If you bathe within my light 
You diminish your own might
Illusionist in everyone

What I say and what I do was once potential
Sprung from the infinite place that dictates the seen

Those who call me avatar
Know not what they're looking for 
They just feed their flames with miracles
Just so you know
If you bathe within my light 
You diminish your own might
Illusionist in everyone

In everyone!




The lyrics are such a good example of Jung's description of the Ni dom too, though coincidentally so. Scar Symmetry's also always had that somewhat ethereal style that I think is also quite typical of Ni musicians. Stands in contrast to something like Rage Against the Machine or Bolt Thrower that I think really embody Se at every level:







* *




Scattered on foreign fields
Lie the burnt out hulls of our dead armour
Old landscape wreckage
And this earth now scorched
Selfless acts of bravery
In the face of overwhelming force
Hold position - position held
Retained new glory sought

Shattered defences now alone
Cover the tactical withdrawal
Outgunned, outnumbered
Though never outclassed

Spent the ammunition of faith
Weaponry exhausted
Now reduced in numbers
Numbers reduced
To the Last

Face to face with cold dead eyes

The final register of death
Crushed are the adversaries
The kill rate ratio rising
One hundred to one

Honours withheld in travesty
Presented falsely to another
With courage unspoken
All heroes die









Tainted Love by Soft Cell is so Fi (gamma Fi though):






I am not quite sure how to differentiate between Fi and Ne in deltas since their Fi is not pronounced in the same way it is in gammas, but I am very sure that this song by Frou Frou is a delta NF song:







* *




Pay close attention
Don't listen to me from now
George'll be flying this one
And it's anyone's guess how he does this
Is the right turn wrong
Universe taking me in full bloom
Fireball careful with that there
See what you made me do

I must be dreaming
Or we're onto something
I must be dreaming
For I don't fall in love lawlessly
I must be dreaming
Or pinch me to waking
So undeniably yours
As long as I'm losing it so completely

Incendiary glance
Be come and collide in me
Zoom in enhance hold
While I go helplessly sky high
Magic eye sugar rushing don't stop

I must be dreaming
Or we're onto something
Hey just watcha make me
For I don't fall in love lawlessly
I must be dreaming
Or pinch me to waking
So undeniably yours
As long as I'm losing it so completely

Euphoria I can't take any more of
Yeah I'm losing it


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

And I think it really demonstrates the difference between delta and gamma ethicians. I'm more inclined to think that Frou Frou is more EII than IEE though. Now, Tobias Sammet is someone who I am absolutely certain of being an IEE and you can tell by the music he writes:







* *




We've played our roles in our passion plays
They've imposed on us right from the cradle
Now matter what you dream beware of what you say
Until the cogwheel's out of control to burst out of place

No time to breath don't have no time to waste
Bring on the night seize every drop of life away

Slice a tasty hour off from... Or in a blink it will be gone
A stranding future bring it on

Mystery of a Blood Red Rose
Burning like a raging fire
When the day is been torn apart we'll leave it behind
Mystery of a Blood Red Rose
Feasting on a blind desire
Let the scent of poisonous flowers tempt me away

A sweet temptation and a pure red rose
While the hour don't wait for a blink to cram the past
I'll get a move on
No hesitation makes no one a better man
I can't wait to finally know now what is gonna show now in

Mystery of a Blood Red Rose
Burning like a raging fire
When the day is been torn apart we'll leave it behind
Mystery of a Blood Red Rose
Future glowing on a pyre
Let the scent of poisonous rose tempt me away

Boy, reach out for what is due
Or you'll lap up what's left for you
Throw ourselves into the waves
And as the grinding wheel of time
Is grinding out the chimes
To echo in the night

We're off into the moonshine

Mystery of a Blood Red Rose
Burning like a raging fire
When the day is been torn apart will leave it behind
Mystery of a Blood Red Rose
Future glowing on a pyre
Let the scent of poisonous rose tempt me away

And I will waste no time tonight

And I don't waste no time at all... Tonight




A theory, I would need to really study more lyrics and be certain of the types of the lyricists, but superficially, it seems to me that Fi valuing introtims are far more likely to write lyrics form first person perspective whereas extrotims are more likely to write lyrics from a more global perspective. 

Some other musicians whose types I am sure of and I think demonstrate their types well in their music:

Electric Six: ILE







* *




Girl! Should be you!
I want to take you to a gay bar
I want to take you to a gay bar
I want to take you to a gay bar, gay bar, gay bar
Let's start a war
Start a nuclear war
At the gay bar, gay bar, gay bar
Waoow!
At the gay bar
I've got something to put in you
I've got something to put in you
I've got something to put in you
At the gay bar, gay bar, gay bar
You're a superstar
At the gay bar
You're a superstar
At the gay bar
Superstar
Superstar




Bruce Dickinson: SLE







* *




Here in a church a small boy in kneeling
He prays to a God he doesn't know, he cannot feel
All of his sins of childhood he will remember
He will not cry, tears he will not cry

Man of sorrows, I won't see your face
Man of sorrows, you left without a trace
His small boy wonders what was it all about
Is your journey over, has it just begun?

A vision of a new world from the ashes of the old
"Do what thou wilt" he screams from his cursed soul
A tortured seer, a prophet of our emptiness
Wondering why, wondering why

Man of sorrows, I won't see your face
Man of sorrows, you left without a trace
His small boy wonders what was it all about
Is your journey over, has it just begun?

A man of sorrow's wrecked with thoughts that dare not speak their name
Trapped inside a body made to feel only guilt and shame
His anger all his life, "I hate myself", he cried
"Do what thou wilt, do what thou wilt", he cried

Man of sorrows, I won't see your face
Man of sorrows, you left without a trace
His small boy wonders what was it all about
Is your journey over, has it just begun?

Man of sorrows, I won't see your face
Man of sorrows, you left without a trace
His small boy wonders what was it all about
Is your journey over, has it just begun?

Has it just begun?




Metallica: SLE (mostly, at least James Hetfield)







* *




Lay beside me and tell me what they've done
And speak the words I wanna hear to make my demons run
The door is locked now but it's open if you're true
If you can understand the me then I can understand the you

Lay beside me, under wicked sky
Through black of day, dark of night, we share this, paralyzed
The door cracks open but there's no sun shining through
Black heart scarring darker still but there's no sun shining through
No there's no sun shining through, no there's no sun shining

What I've felt, what I've known
Turn the pages, turn the stone
Behind the door, should I open it for you?

Yeah, what I've felt, what I've known
Sick and tired, I stand alone
Could you be there
'Cause I'm the one who waits for you
Or are you unforgiven too?

Come lay beside me, this won't hurt I swear
She loves me not, she loves me still but she'll never love again
She lay beside me but she'll be there when I'm gone
Black hearts scarring darker still, yes she'll be there when I'm gone
Yes she'll be there when I'm gone, dead sure she'll be there?

What I've felt, what I've known
Turn the pages, turn the stone
Behind the door, should I open it for you?

Yeah, what I've felt, what I've known
Sick and tired, I stand alone
Could you be there
'Cause I'm the one who waits for you
Or are you unforgiven too?

Lay beside me, tell me what I've done
The door is closed so are your eyes
But now I see the sun, now I see the sun
Yes now I see it

What I've felt, what I've known
Turn the pages, turn the stone
Behind the door, should I open it for you

Yeah, what I've felt, what I've known
So sick and tired, I stand alone
Could you be there
'Cause I'm the one who waits
The one who waits for you

Oh, what I've felt, what I've known
Turn the pages, turn the stone
Behind the door, should I open it for you? (so I dub thee unforgiven)

Oh, what I've felt
Oh, what I've known
I'll take this key and I'll bury it in you
Because you're unforgiven too

Never free, never me
'Cause you're unforgiven too, oh oh


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

And the only band I am fairly sure of being LIE and Te-leading is Meshuggah:







* *




Dismantling the clockwork that makes me the cynic
Pallet, wheel and click
The properties of my indifference
Reverse-engineering what makes it tick
Dissecting the fine-tuned mechanism
Rack and barrel, spring and pin
Its synchronous characteristics
To kill what makes it spin

Disassemble this machinery
Re-program these eyes, undo this design

Labelled and filed, each part indexed
Broken to pieces then thoroughly burned
Deconstruction of what I am
Buried to make sure he never returns
Taken apart, defused, blueprints turned to ashes
Eradicate the last remains, remnants of the insane

Disintegration, the destruction of me now imperative
To purge myself of this condition, complete this dissolution a necessity

Break this deceitful machine

A lie, what once I was, obsolete instrument
An outmoded contraption, a malfunctioning device

That callous self now extinguished, that malignant self now disused
That conceited invention to nothing now reduced

Complete disintegration, the destruction of me now imperative
To purge myself of this condition, complete this dissolution a necessity

Break this deceitful machine




I think part of why Meshuggah's music comes across as so impersonal is because of the very low Fi (also type 5-ness in the enneagram, but that's an aside). Everything about Meshuggah suggests extroversion at some level though I can't quite put my finger on how so. Anyway, their lyrics always describe logical results and processes in the vein of Te; A leads to B which leads to C etc. Scar Symmetry does this to a degree too (ILI) but nowhere to the extent Meshuggah does it. As a comparison:






Also, since I didn't cover that, but there's Darren Hayes that used to be the singer for Savage Garden that's an EIE:






I want to end this with one of the most Ni videos and songs I know of on Youtube:







* *




Let the horizon lead
On through the ether of the night
Dragged across the burning heavens
Flying homeward like a burdened soul
Shattered into a million brighter stars
We fragile, naked, rare
Scattered across forever
Out from creations core
An end beyond compare
Iridium
Now is the time to leave
We lie awake, we stand afire
At the edge of the world
Above, mirror of light
Below, the mantle of the stars
And strangely they fall
Shattered into a million brighter stars
We fragile, naked, rare
Scattered across forever
Out from creations core
An end beyond compare
Iridium
Shattered into a million brighter stars
We fragile, naked, rare
Scattered across forever
Out from creations core
An end beyond compare
An end beyond compare
Iridium




I think this ethereal and haunting "vibe" or how to put is very quintessential to Ni in music no matter the genre. I also think the video itself demonstrates Ni very well with a focus on progression of time as a cycle of life and death.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Lord Fenix Wulfheart said:


> This is my JAM. I dig the hell out of this sng. So much so, I just went and downloaded it. It reminds me of Depeche Mode in tone.
> 
> EDIT: Change that. I dig the hell out of the group. THIS ONE OMG:


Oh nice!  I'm glad you enjoyed it - I love VNV Nation, they have so many good songs. Chrome is an interesting one, too. What do you think in terms of IEs?


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Is this Fi?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

owlet said:


> Oh nice!  I'm glad you enjoyed it - I love VNV Nation, they have so many good songs. Chrome is an interesting one, too. What do you think in terms of IEs?


I think they are Ni and Ti. Prolly LSI or IEI. They have this sort of "the world is really nothing like what you think it is" vibe to them, that speaks of visions of the "real rules". Listen to their song "Illusion" for a great example of their mixing in Fe. I'm fairly certain they are Beta.

Or I'm just biased because I think I am Beta and I really like them. One of those two. Probably.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Lord Fenix Wulfheart said:


> I think they are Ni and Ti. Prolly LSI or IEI. They have this sort of "the world is really nothing like what you think it is" vibe to them, that speaks of visions of the "real rules". Listen to their song "Illusion" for a great example of their mixing in Fe. I'm fairly certain they are Beta.
> 
> Or I'm just biased because I think I am Beta and I really like them. One of those two. Probably.


Nah, I agree with Beta.


----------



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)

I think Tim Hecker's stuff is basically Ni-Ti in encounterance with some kind of spiritual crisis. It strikes a nearly impossible balance between self-submission/withdrawal and self-expression/honesty, but it's really not the Fi kind of honesty, it feels more like it's through negotiation with some kind of external metaphysical power (or nature itself), which just screams IEI to me.






Speaking of IEI's, Lisa Gerrard's music is so stereotypically IEI that it can almost seem like parody.


----------



## ShuttleRun (Jan 5, 2017)

Strong Fe music (mostly Beta Fe):

Most of Beethoven's music
*Beethoven - Symphony 9, Piano Concerto 5, Moonlight Sonata, Choral Fantasy
Arcade Fire - Tunnels
Ellen Foley - We Belong To The Night*
Delta Goodrem - In This Life
Iron Maiden - Strange World
Jeff Buckley - Eternal Life
*John Lennon - Mother
*John Lennon - Isolation
Katy Perry - Thinking Of You
Lady GaGa - Bad Romance
Lady GaGa - Venus
Muse - Hysteria
Radiohead - Let Down
Sex Pistols - Bodies
Sigur Ros - Glosoli
Suede - The Wild Ones
Taylor Swift - Dear John
The Wedding Present - Dalliance
The Power of Love by Jennifer Rush or Celine Dion
Tori Amos - Northern Lad
U2 - One
U2 - So Cruel
*U2 - Where The Streets Have No Name 
*U2 - With Or Without You 
U2 - One Tree Hill 
U2 - Mothers Of The Disappeared 
*Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You
*Yelle - Tu Es Beau
Yelle - Je Veux Te Voir

This is actually a pretty good example of how Ni (Fe) feels... There's a lot of pressure to act NOW, but you're not completely sure:

Eminem - Lose Yourself


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

Flying Lotus comes off as pretty Si/Ne to me


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

Death Grips is Ni/Se with their cryptic, bleak, and gritty lyrics combined with their aggressive and violent style. If I had to put them in a quadra, it would be gamma as I see no Fe whatsoever (if anything, I would say they're anti-Fe).







* *




I close my eyes and seize it
I clench my fists and beat it
I light my torch and burn it
I am the beast I worship...

And I know soon come my time
For in mine void a pale horse burns
But I fear not the time I'm taken
Past the point of no return.
Wage war like no tomorrow
Cuz no hell there won't be one
For all who deny the struggle
The triumphant overcome

Trips to where, few have been
Out of thin air, upon high winds
Rites begin when the sun descends
Have felt what few will ever know
Have seen the truth beneath the glow,
Of the ebb and flow, where roots of all mysteries grow
I am below, so far below
The bottom line
Transmitting live, transmissions rise
From the depths out of controlled by
Suspended glance of an unblinking eyes
Imminent gaze cast 'pon the path that winds
'Pon the path I find, and claim as mine
To ride the waves, of unrest
Made to make me shine as a testament
To why the ways of the blind will never get
Shit but shanked by my disrespect
Dismiss this life, worship death
Cold blood night of serpent's breath
Exhaled like spells from the endlessness
In the bottomless wells of emptiness
Channeled to invoke what we represent

Secret order
Elitist horde of
Creeping fire
Seizing power
Riders of the lupus hour
Eye on palm
Time is gone
Moonlight drawn
Fly til dawn
Sacrifice to rise beyond
Deep inside the violent calm
Of the coming storm
In blood sworn
To glorify and for life adorn
With all that dies to become unborn

I close my eyes and seize it
I clench my fists and beat it
I light my torch and burn it
I am the beast I worship...
I am the beast I worship

In the time before time eyes 'bove which horns
Curve like psychotropic scythes
And smell of torn flesh bled dry
By hell swarms of pestis flies
Vomiting forth flames lit by
An older than ancient force
That slays this life with no remorse

The spiral storm
Of flames inside
The torch I raise
The force I ride

Feel my vessel go up in flames
Flesh torch lit by thee unnamed
Direct connection to the source
Vestment of unnatural force
Forever burning black torch
Wisdom of the old and true
Possessed by the chosen few
Shining to reveal the ways
Of a darkness that pervades
All that is and ever was
Inferno of witches blood

Worship is not on bended knee
Nature knows not of mercy
To pray is to accept defeat
Power pisses on the weak
Bow and beheaded by the beast
Beggar on a bitches leash
Scum is desperate for relief
Worship is the way I ride
Witching currents through the eye
Of storms that force the false to die
Worship the flames with which I rise
Into apocalyptic skies

Harsh winds flay mine flesh to bone
In splintered skeleton I roam
Wastelands with not to call my own
But the path I walk alone
The hunger burns, within my gut
As my bones turn into dust

And I know soon come my time
For in mine void a pale horse burns
But I fear not the time I'm taken
Past the point of no return
Wage war like no tomorrow, know well there wont we one
For all who deny the struggle
The triumphant overcome ...

I close my eyes and seize it
I clench my fists and beat it
I light my torch and burn it
I am the beast I worship...
I am the beast I worship










* *




artificial death in the west east
pyramids on deck shine
wet hair on her neck breathe
she shoot pussy through your chest you die

there was a artificial death in the west east
all pyramids on deck shine
wet hair on her neck breathe
g-o-d she shoot pussy through your chest you die

where you runnin now

I'm barely there I'm everywhere
heavy thin air sahara mascara smeared end of an era
tracks on Hera's peacock thighs china white skies ivory of my leper eyes
tone of sighs off nylon lips
where you runnin now
in fish net wet guise of gimp horizon slit bled like my wrist I suck it dry
which nipples mine read the signs still can't decide
at your own risk at your own risk
don't touch me bitch don't touch me bitch
where you runnin now
accustomed to these satin glitches drippin from my caskets inners
charmer play me out the basket last image I saw was splintered
my reflection wasn't in it in slow motion I give in
where you runnin now where you runnin now
hopeless premonitions
tomorrow didn't come some say its hiding but they're the ones who've hidden
euphoria followed by visions of peasants eating pigeons
where you runnin now where you runnin now

there was a artificial death in the west east
all pyramids on deck shine
wet hair on her neck breathe
g-o-d she shoot pussy through your chest you die

where you runnin now

watching me watching me watch them watch me

hole in this platinum ship of fools nomadic rule concept no rules
mobile shrine of this destitute wasteland mute
screaming at me winking at me like I love it
fucking wit me fuck it

my star gate in a vacuum monitors eye view
this valley is an urn this valley I'm wading through
where you runnin now
feel like I'm chasing after me feel like dead weight in a sea of vaseline
all that can't be seen watching me watching me watch them watch me
try not to dwell on my cell my empty shell shedding me
where you runnin now
artificial death in the west east
pyramids on deck shine
where you runnin now
no matter where I turn shut down shut down
everyones a runaway where you runnin now

there was a artificial death in the west east
all pyramids on deck shine
wet hair on her neck breathe
g-o-d she shoot pussy through your chest you die

watching me watching me watch them watch me

there was a artificial death in the west east
all pyramids on deck shine
wet hair on her neck breathe
g-o-d she shoot pussy through your chest you die


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

*Ni *​







* *




I jumped in the river and what did I see?
Black-eyed angels swam with me
A moon full of stars and astral cars
All the things I used to see
All my lovers were there with me
All my past and futures
And we all went to heaven in a little row boat
There was nothing to fear and nothing to doubt








* *





In the tower above the earth
There is a view that reaches far;
Where we see the universe
I see the fire, I see the end

Seven miles above the earth
There is Emmanuel of mothers
With His sword, with His robe
He comes dividing man from brothers

In the tower above the earth, we built it for Emmanuel
In the powers of the earth, we wait until He rails and rails.
In the tower above the earth, we built it for Emmanuel
Oh, my mother, she betrayed us, but my father loved and bathed us

Still I go to the deepest grave
Where I go to sleep alone








* *




All that I see 
Show me your ways 
Teach me to meet my desires...with some grace 

All that I fear 
Don't turn away 
And leave me to plead in this hole of a place... 
What if I never break 
Estuary won't you take me 
Far away 
Far away 

All that I seek 
Please police me 
I won't you to police me 
But keep it clean 
Uhhh... 

Now that you mean.. my day 
Now let's take them away 
(that's why I hold you) 
Strong as you've seen 
Bold as you behave 
(that's why I hold you) 
You will always obey 
(that's why I hold you) 

All that I feel 
Capital ways 
Teach me to grieve and conspire 
With my age 

All that I can see 
A gold mystic spree 
A seeithing routine 
I could never navigate 
Maybe I like to stray 

No harm it seems to be less so free...not today 
It's like you want it that way 

All that I see 
Peaceful lives run away from me 
Run away from me 

We would like to take the sights 
(that's why I hold you) 
And bring silence in disguise 
(that's why I hold you... dear) 
We would like to meet the buyer that is on your life 
That's why I hold you 
That's why I hold you dear 
That's why I hold you....


Whoever made this unofficial video is Ni, and the song is very Ni:







* *




A self-fulfilling prophecy
Of endless possibility
In rolling reams across a screen
In algebra, in algebra
The fences that you cannot climb
The sentences that do not rhyme
In all that you can ever change
The one you're looking for

It gets you down, it gets you down
There's no spark
No light in the dark
It gets you down, it gets you down
You traveled far
What have you found
That there's no time
There's no time
To analyse
To think things through
To make sense

Like candles in the city
They never looked so pretty
By power cuts and blackouts
Sleeping like babies

It gets you down, it gets you down
You're just playing a part
You're just playing a part
You're playing a part
Playing a part
And there's no time
There's no time
To analyse
Analyse
Analyse


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

There isn't any Si songs I can think of. Lofi music seems very Si though;


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm wondering about Notwist. I really love this band and I relate to it to some extent.


----------



## Indiana Jones Fan (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't know much about Socionics, so forgive me if I appear stupid, but is The Alan Parsons Project a :t:-leading band? Here are a few of their songs that I suspect may indicate a :t:-lead or something:


* *






"What Goes Up..."





"Day After Day (The Show Must Go On)"





"Some Other Time"





"Time"





"Days Are Numbers (The Traveller)"









As I said earlier, I don't know much about Socionics, so I could be way off with my hypothesis of them being a :t:-base band.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

I am not sure what this would qualify as. They do appeal to me, though, so perhaps Fi and Ne/Si?





Se-Fi but she also heavily leans towards intuition


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

Ni & Fe song, perhaps?






Same artist, different vocalist, this seems more Se-ish to me.






Ne & Ti song.






You're absolutely going to need lyrics for this one so:


* *





_I'm digoxin from the foxglove plant
The last remaining VX from Anniston
I'm an ACN and I'm DDT
Tap into your spine
I am a chemistry

It's a gas, a sarin for high tea
A C4H10FO2P puts you on your knees
A sulfur dichloride with ethylene
I say it again: I am a chemistry

She doesn't need my help poisoning the well beneath the rue leaves
She only needs my help pleasuring herself beneath the rue leaves

My mama told me not to fool with oleander
And never handle the deadly quaker buttons again
My mama told me not to fool with oleander
And never handle the deadly quaker buttons again
My mama told me not to fool with oleander
And never handle the deadly quaker buttons again

I am chemistry
I am chemistry
I am chemistry
I am chemistry

(When you least expect it) I am chemistry
(That is when you get it) I am chemistry
(When you least expect it) I am chemistry
(That is when you get it) I am chemistry_




All the substances mentioned are poisonous.

Somewhat joke recommendation: I'll Make a Man Out of You as a Te song? lol

As for Si... I knew an ISTJ who was into Damien Rice. Not too familiar with his music.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

nep2une said:


> As for Si... I knew an ISTJ who was into Damien Rice. Not too familiar with his music.


I think Damien is a Fi-Ne. At least the Quadra is right, I think.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

according to this thread all experimental noise is Ni, all what makes harmony is Si 
fair enough


fuck you all


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

looks like someone doesn't understand why the videos are Ni/Si and needs to study more socionics...


----------



## VagrantFarce (Jul 31, 2015)

Se 











Ni


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

Si|Fe


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Some stuff I think has Si themes


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Strange, I don't listen music with Si themes that much. could these be Si-Ne themed?;











Beta;


----------

